# Bulbophyllums in vivs.



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Are there any _Bulbophyllums_, keeping in mind the obvious ones that are tooo large for a regular sized viv, to keep away from when planting a viv?
Anyone know? Thanks.
Obviously I am not eyeing _Bulbophyllum phalaenopsis_. :lol:


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi, I have been working with a few small species. Unfortunately most like to dry a bit between waterings and can't cope with the wet. That said I would suggest B. cornu-curvi and B. odoratissimum. Robert


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Rob has a few on his frog friendly page: http://littlefrogfarm.com/store/index.p ... 1f37ce2f01

Last time I was at his greenhouse he was talking about getting some new ones as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

I got two minis from Rob and a larger one. This is what got me started. I also have had a B. dearei for a few months in one of my verts and has done well. No blooms yet though.


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

I have one I got from Black Jungle. I have it mounted up high near one of the vents in my viv top. So far it's doing ok but time will tell:

Bulbophyllum longissimum

http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/me ... y_Code=ORC


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Niice one!!! I assume you have not been able to get it to bloom yet.
Apparently, according to this website:
http://perso.orange.fr/bulbo-and-co/pag ... umpag.html
It smells good. 
I think I want one!!!


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

nope....it's still settling in


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I think most bulbophyllums are ideal for a vivarium environment. At least most of the common ones. You are only limited by size. I'd love to grow B. phalaenopsis in a viv, but the leaves get to three+ feet long...


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree with Rob. All the ones I grow seem to like it moist and really don't seem to like drying out that much. I don;t have but a few in terrariums and so I'm still trying that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, I've officially entered my Bulbo phase of orchid growing. I must have more!!!! :shock:  :twisted:


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Well, I've officially entered my Bulbo phase of orchid growing. I must have more!!!! :shock:  :twisted:


Pretty soon you will have to have a bunch of species that don't fit in vivs, too... They are pretty addictive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

:shock: :shock: I know!! You are sooo right!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Caesar,
I currently have a B. alsiosum (Philippines) red lip in my imitator viv. It is doing great and sending roots everywhere. From what I have seen it stays fairly small and has gorgeous flowers.








I have another one that I am going to try that is also great


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Ohh!! THey look like Andy's Bulbos!!(Orchids) Hehe  Nice ones!!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Both of these flowered in vivs...

*Bulbo. alagense Small Form*









*Bulbo. monoliforme*









These are both tiny species. I have a few NOID smaller Bulbos in a plant viv that are doing great. They are constantly moist. Bulbo. lasiochilum might be a nice candidate for the viv. It doesn't get all that large but has a great flower.


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

do these need to be induced to flower through environmental change, or will they just do it automatically on a yearly (??) cycle?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

They all bloom for one reason or another. It could be temperature drops, stress, food supply, light intensity changes, humidity changes and so on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice ones Antone! I hope mine bloom througout the year. Crossing fingers!


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

I guess what I am asking is will I need to actively fiddle with viv conditions to get them to bloom each time?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

fishmommy said:


> I guess what I am asking is will I need to actively fiddle with viv conditions to get them to bloom each time?


Re-read my previous answer. Its one of those things that is species dependant. I also don't know what your viv conditions are so you may not have to or you may. Good luck though.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Caesar - Here is the redlip I took a cutting of and put in my viv, its gotten two or three new leaves and all these roots since I put it in there.
Top View








Bottom roots, shoddy picture but you get the idea... roots EVERYWHERE
It loves it


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice one!! Do you know what the blooms are supposed to look like?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, its the top one in my picture on the first page. The one that I stole the pictures from Andy's


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey, can I join the club? I just received a small division of Bulbo. curtisii. This is my first Bulbo, and I’m really psyched!  Any experiences with this one in a viv?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Chris, welcome to the club. 
I think it is now known as Cirrohpetalum curtsii and is known to do well in vivariums, with around 80degrees F, and high humidity.
http://perso.orange.fr/bulbo-and-co/pag ... iipag.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, its got more names, as usual with this genus, subfamily
http://www.orchidspecies.com/bulbcorolliferum.htm


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Hummmm…….. I don’t know how often it is going to see 80. The viv in my Fish/Frog room hasn’t broken 75 yet and I set it up in September of last year. It spent the entire winter at 68. This past week it was up to 75 again. Perhaps the new viv will have more light and be a little warmer.


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

I am so excited! my new Bulbo is sprouting a new leaf! (at least I think it's going to be a leaf....dunno what a flower stalk would start off looking like)

At this point everything I have put in my tank is growing well. Thanks Black Jungle for providing great stock that even a noob like me can work with


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Give it a few weeks, Im sure you won't have to ask that question by then.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Grassypeak said:


> Hummmm…….. I don’t know how often it is going to see 80. The viv in my Fish/Frog room hasn’t broken 75 yet and I set it up in September of last year. It spent the entire winter at 68. This past week it was up to 75 again. Perhaps the new viv will have more light and be a little warmer.


Perhaps, you would be better off with _Masdevallias_ and other Pluerothalids. :lol:  
I think those temps are fine. At least I hope so.


----------

